# Invisible Mannequin



## kbklc6 (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out how to shoot product like this:
http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=331&product_id=1229372
I've searched the web and it sounds like making a form out of chicken wire works well.  Does anyone know if this is the best way to get this look?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks.
-karli


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 30, 2008)

someone else posted about this exact thing. use the search feature and see if they got an answer, but if i recall, they didnt


----------

